

New Descent Game by Former Star Citizen Devs - Rooster61
http://descendentstudios.com/

======
Rooster61
I'd love to see this one come back. I lost so many hours playing the original
series. I also like the stuff that Star Citizen is becoming so I think we
might actually have a staff that could make a half decent 6dof game for once.

------
smarks
I'd better finish Descent 3 before this one comes out.

